# usbdevfs not mounted.......ovvero??!?!??!?!?!

## chiptuttofuso

 :Shocked: 

ciao!

ho installato gentoo da stage3...tanto epr vedere un po come fuziona,(spero di fare da stage uno nei prossimi mesi)

e praticamente va tutto a buon fine,avvio gentoo...e fin qui tutto ok.

io ho il modem manta speedtouch,e in fase di installazione ho fatto emerge speedtouch ed ho configurato in pap secret la mia user e passwd.

praticamente,quando avvio gentoo mi dice usbdevfs not mounted,e di conseguenza il modem rimane con il led acceso di rosso....e non riesco a connettermi!!!

come posso montare questo usbdevfs che non so nemmeno cosa sia???

grazie,confido in voi

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> come posso montare questo usbdevfs che non so nemmeno cosa sia???

 

Hai selezionato nel kernel l'apposita voce?

```
->Device Drivers

-->USB SUpport

--->[*] USB Device Filesystem
```

----------

## chiptuttofuso

si,ho controllato ed era già selezionato!!

non so che altro fare!!!

avete qualche altro suggerimento???

----------

## Manuelixm

In fstab hai messo la riga relativa alle penne usb? Se sì potrebbe essere quello il problema.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> In fstab hai messo la riga relativa alle penne usb? Se sì potrebbe essere quello il problema.

 

Il problema era il modem non la penna.

chiptuttofuso, il tuo fstab contiene qualcosa tipo:

```
usbdevfs /proc/bus/usb/ usbdevfs defaults 0 0 
```

 :Question: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ciao randomize!!!

si il mio fstab contiente precisamente una riga così:

none     /proc/bus/usb   usbdevfs    defaults    0 0 

è un bene o un male?????  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Manuelixm

L'errore che ti dà è relativo a questa riga, non al modem. Al boot il sistema cerca di montarti la penna usb, ma se questa non è collegata fisicamente al pc, il sistema non riesce a montarla e quindi ti dà errore.

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> ciao randomize!!!

 

randomaze

 *Quote:*   

> è un bene o un male????? 

 

Mi dici l'output dei seguenti due comandi:

```
#dmesg | grep usb
```

e

```
mount
```

 :Question: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

allora ecco i due output:

mount

/dev/hda4 on / type ReiserFS

none on /proc type proc

none on /sys type sysfs

none on /dev type devfs

none on /dev/pts type devpts

/dev/hdb1 on /mnt/dati type vfat

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs

dmesg | grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver dev

grazie per l'aiuto...randomAze!!!!!

----------

## assente

comunque anch'io ho questo problema (2.6.8-gentoo -> 2.6.10-ck1)

Vedi solo di non aver abilitato  

Block devices -> Low Performance USB Block driver  

```

  │ CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB:                                                      │

  │                                                                         │

  │ This driver supports certain USB attached storage devices               │

  │ such as flash keys.                                                     │

  │                                                                         │

  │ Warning: Enabling this cripples the usb-storage driver.                 │

  │                                                                         │

  │ If unsure, say N.  

```

----------

## chiptuttofuso

e che comando dovrei dare???????

scusa ma sono moooolto niubbo io

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> L'errore che ti dà è relativo a questa riga, non al modem. Al boot il sistema cerca di montarti la penna usb

 

Forse mi sono perso qualcosa io ma non ho capito la questione della penna.

chiptuttofuso, sembrarebbe tutto a posto.

Hai provato a staccare e riattaccare il modem? Cosa dicono le ultime righe di dmesg se provi?

----------

## chiptuttofuso

randomaze ho appena fatto la prova,e praticamente non cambia nulla.

leggendo nel forum ho trovato questo link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&highlight=speedtouch+usb

praticamente hanno tutti questo problema del usbdevfs not mounted.

uff...che sfiga

mi sa che aspetterò qualche settimana,che mi dovrebbe arrivare il mio bel router e due schede di rete per i miei pc....e mi sa che reinstallo gentoo da li...... :Very Happy: 

e cmq i miei problemi secondo me sono dovuti al fatto che ho installato gentoo partendo da knoppix,perchè solo da li so far funzionare il manta e poi non sapevo potesse funzionare anche dal livecd di gentoo (come si vede nel link che ti ho appena postato).

e durante l'installazione da knopix,mentre fa il bootstrap ad un certo punto comincia a dire:

no space left on device

ed il perchè lìho scoperto leggendo qui:

http://wiki.gentoo-italia.net/index.php/Chroot_da_altra_distro_e_nn_da_cd

praticamente la guida di www.gentoo.it contiene un errore nel montare la partizione /proc....

mi sembro un matto hahahahah

cmq grazie per l'aiuto!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> L'errore che ti dà è relativo a questa riga, non al modem. Al boot il sistema cerca di montarti la penna usb, ma se questa non è collegata fisicamente al pc, il sistema non riesce a montarla e quindi ti dà errore.

 

Quella riga non c'entra con il mount delle penne USB.

E' generica.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ecco, mi sembrava di aver scritto una ca...ta, devo smetterla di scrivere appena alzato, io avevo lo stesso problema, ma nel mio caso era tutto riferito alla penna usb. Scusatemi.    :Embarassed: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ho avuto la felice idea di rifare tutta l'installazione dal livecd di gentoo e non daknopix,dato che ho scoperto tramite il forum che è possibile far partire dal livecd di gentoo il manta.

ho quindi seguito la guida presente nel forum....ma al momento di dare

/etc/init.d/speedtouch start

mi da come output:

speedtouch adsl usb runnign....... ok

loading ppp

....

ppp daemon failed to load (o qualcosa di simile)

come posso risolvere??????

mi pare na maledizione.....

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ppp daemon failed to load (o qualcosa di simile)
> 
> 

 

Guarda i log del ppp  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ehm....e come si fa?

ti ho detto....sono mooolto niubbo io   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> ehm....e come si fa?
> 
> ti ho detto....sono mooolto niubbo io  

 

i log normalmente stanno dalle parti di /var/log, poi dipende dal logger che hai scelto e da come lo hai configurato.

di solito c'é un file che contiene tutti i messaggi (potrebbe essere /var/log/everything/current oppure /var/log/messages...) compreso il pppd, poi potrebbe esserci un file dedicato al pppd.

Allora vai nella directory /var/log e poi, con l'aiuto di ls guardi i files e le relative sottodirectory. Poi "a occhio" individui i files che potrebbero essere interessanti e li guardi.

un bel "grep pppd *" potrebbe aiutarti  :Wink: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

ti ricordo che ho ricominciato tutto dalla livecd gentoo. quindi il problema del usbdevfs not mounted non esiste adesso....il problema è il ppp daemon failed to start.

cmq ho messo il live cd di gentoo,ed ho seguito la procedura qui descritta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&highlight=speedtouch+usb

dopo di che,una volta dato /etc/init.d/speedtouch start,mi ha dato come prima l'uotput "failed to start ppp daemon"

cosi sono andato in /var/log ed ho trovato solo il message...te lo posto qui di seguito:

```

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd syslog-ng[3019]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd syslog-ng[3019]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@inertia) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 SMP Thu Nov 25 03:24:02 UTC 2004

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffec000 (usable)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000001ffec000 - 000000001ffef000 (ACPI data)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000001ffef000 - 000000001ffff000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd 0MB HIGHMEM available.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd 511MB LOWMEM available.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd On node 0 totalpages: 131052

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Normal zone: 126956 pages, LIFO batch:16

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd DMI 2.3 present.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f52b0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4B533   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec0c0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4B533   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec030

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4B533   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x1ffec058

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4B533   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Built 1 zonelists

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Kernel command line: initrd=gentoo.igz root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc acpi=ht looptype=squashfs loop=/livecd.squashfs udev nodevfs cdroot vga=791 dokeymap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2004.3 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fbsplash: silent

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fbsplash: theme livecd-2004.3

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Initializing CPU#0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Detected 2424.848 MHz processor.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Using tsc for high-res timesource

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Memory: 513156k/524208k available (2296k kernel code, 10480k reserved, 536k data, 576k init, 0k highmem)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Calibrating delay loop... 4784.12 BogoMIPS (lpj=2392064)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1463.35 usecs.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Total of 1 processors activated (4784.12 BogoMIPS).

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Brought up 1 CPUs

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Freeing initrd memory: 1615k freed

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 16

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd EISA bus registered

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1eb0, last bus=2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Using configuration type 1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd SCSI subsystem initialized

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usbcore: registered new driver hub

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Enabled i801 SMBus device

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24c0] at 0000:00:1f.0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.3 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Initializing Cryptographic API

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd inotify init: minor=63

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 3072k

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:def0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2004.3'

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1f.1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ICH4: chipset revision 1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide0...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hda: Maxtor 6Y060L0, ATA DISK drive

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdb: SAMSUNG SP4004H, ATA DISK drive

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Using deadline io scheduler

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide1...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdc: COMPAQ DVD-ROM DRD-8120B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd fbsplash: switching to verbose mode

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdd: PCRW804, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide2...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide3...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide4...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Probing IDE interface ide5...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hda: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hda: cache flushes supported

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdb: 78243984 sectors (40060 MB) w/1962KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdb: cache flushes not supported

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hdd: ATAPI 32X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd EISA: Detected 0 cards.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd NET: Registered protocol family 17

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Freeing unused kernel memory: 576k freed

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:00:1d.7

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Sharing IRQ 9 with 0000:02:0b.0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 9, pci mem e081e000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd USB Mass Storage support registered.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:01:00.0

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000d800

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:1d.1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0000d400

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1d.2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1f.1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 10, io base 0000d000

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd PCI: Found IRQ 9 for device 0000:02:0b.2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[e5000000-e50007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using address 2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd VFS: Can't find ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on hdc

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [ACECAD USB Graphics Tablet ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

Dec 30 17:08:44 livecd ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023c0020001310]

Dec 30 17:08:54 livecd parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

Dec 30 17:08:54 livecd parport0: irq 7 detected

Dec 30 17:08:54 livecd parport0: device reported incorrect length field (61, should be 62)

Dec 30 17:08:54 livecd parport0 (addr 0): SCSI adapter, IMG VP1

Dec 30 17:09:00 livecd fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2004.3'

Dec 30 17:09:00 livecd fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

```

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> cmq ho messo il live cd di gentoo,ed ho seguito la procedura qui descritta:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&highlight=speedtouch+usb
> 
> dopo di che,una volta dato /etc/init.d/speedtouch start,mi ha dato come prima l'uotput "failed to start ppp daemon"
> ...

 

Da quello che vedo nel file di log tu non hai provato a montare il floppy o simili e, decisamente, non c'é traccia del modulo mgmt.o.

Tra l'altro, visto che usi un kernel 2.6 quel modulo non riusciresti a caricarlo eprché é un modulo per il kernel 2.4 (infatti il post si riferisce al CD di gentoo 1.4, ovvero di un anno e mezzo fa circa.

----------

## chiptuttofuso

azz....e come faccio???????

non c'è una guida più attuale?????

e cmq io non monto il floppy...monto il mio hdb1,dove ho i mie dati trat i quali il file mgmt.o.

come posso fare???

uff

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> non c'è una guida più attuale?????

 

Questa, bastava andare all'ultima pagina  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma, dato che non si basa sul LiveCd ma su una versione già installata o le leggi entrambe cercando di capire il da farsi, oppure:

- Installi una Stage3 con il CD Universal

- Fai il download dei pacchetti che ti servono da un'altro PC e sistemi l'installazione Gentoo secondo il documento

- "emerge sync && emerge -e world" ri compilano tutto come se fossi sullo stage1

----------

## chiptuttofuso

grazie!!!!

ci proverò dopo capodanno!!!!

sei stato gentilissimo!

grazie ancora e buon fine anno!!!

----------

## assente

mhm.. comunque mi sembra strano; ho 3 kernel installati:

2.6.8-gentoo(attuale & funzionante)

2.6.10-ck1

2.6.10-gentoo

Ovviamente vengono usati stessi script, moduli, ecc.. usbfs è compilato staticamente nel kernel,.. ma nei 2.6.10x non va; è cambiato qualcosa? a voi funziona?

----------

## assente

Il problema non è lo speedtouch (modem_run -k -s -f firm.bin non dà nessun output), ma credo sia hotplug/kernel..

[code]

# /etc/init.d/hotplug start

 * Starting USB and PCI hotplugging...

mount: fs di tipo usbdevfs non supportato dal kernel

umount: /proc/bus/usb: non montato  

/code]

Cosa che con gli altri kernel non succede

----------

## randomaze

 *assente wrote:*   

> Ovviamente vengono usati stessi script, moduli, ecc.. usbfs è compilato staticamente nel kernel,.. ma nei 2.6.10x non va; è cambiato qualcosa? a voi funziona?

 

Se continua cosí apriamo il thread "Cosa non funziona nell'2.6.10"   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## assente

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *assente wrote:*   Ovviamente vengono usati stessi script, moduli, ecc.. usbfs è compilato staticamente nel kernel,.. ma nei 2.6.10x non va; è cambiato qualcosa? a voi funziona? 
> 
> Se continua cosí apriamo il thread "Cosa non funziona nell'2.6.10"  

 

Fortuna che dovrebbe essere stabile.. babbè lasciamo stare; menomale che sono diventato scrupoloso e mi sono tenuto 2.6.8-gentoo.

----------

## chiptuttofuso

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "emerge sync && emerge -e world" ri compilano tutto come se fossi sullo stage1
> 
> 

 

ma non devo fare emerge system?????

[/quote]

----------

## randomaze

 *chiptuttofuso wrote:*   

> ma non devo fare emerge system?????

 

...il world comprende anche il system  :Wink: 

----------

## chiptuttofuso

grazie!!!!

e buon capodanno a tutti!!!!!!!!!!

----------

